# TTTF Favorite Strains



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

What is your favorite strain of TTTF?

I'm especially interested in the transition zone (TN to be exact), but I bet everyone wants to share!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Bullseye, Firecracker LS/SLS, and Summer for me. I'm in the Northeast, and these do great around here. Bullseye has been getting hard to find the last couple of years, though.


----------



## Langeston (Nov 2, 2019)

I did my first ever overseed reno on 5000 sq ft of Frankenlawn last fall using 4th Millennium from united seeds and it did an admirable job growing in last fall during one of the most difficult and frustrating dry/hot autumns that can I remember.

Looking back, the seed was the cheapest part of the "plan" as city water in Martinsburg, WV is unnecessarily expensive. On the bright side, I've learned what a water exemption meter is now!

4th M seemed like a really good choice of quality/cost for the transition zone based on NTEP and a 50 lb bag delivered to my doorstep was like $140 from United.

They still have the fall "special discount" on their website of 17.5% off, but I don't know if it works. In retrospect, I might have pulled the trigger on one of the fescue blends (super turf I or II)but this is the first time I've ever done something like this.

The bag is not blue tag certified, but I haven't really noticed any type of weed seed growth. However, I did seed down with tenacity and will be doing isoxaben/dithiopyr pre-m this spring (or winter at this rate).

https://unitedseeds.com/shop/


----------



## ghutch (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm in east TN and most places around here sell this seed: https://titanfescue.com/products/tlc/product_tlc.html

I've used it for a couple years now, it germinates very well and has nice color. My lawn has filled in really nice from crap and some of it is due to the rhizomatous properties of the seed. It has some abilities to spread via rhizomes in the first year or two. Not as much as KBG but it's something...


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

I like this because it is easy for me to get:
https://sleequipment.com/primetime-fescue-single-bag.html

You are in Hogan territory, call these guys:
http://thehogancompany.us/
https://0201.nccdn.net/1_2/000/000/104/9b9/2020_Spring_CoolSeason.pdf


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ghutch said:


> My lawn has filled in really nice from crap...


It filled in "nicely"...
partly from "crap"?

You mean crap, like weeds?? Or crap like Milorganite or manure based fert, etc., causing it to get thicker and fill in properly? :lol:



StarRaider said:


> You are in Hogan territory, call these guys:
> http://thehogancompany.us/
> https://0201.nccdn.net/1_2/000/000/104/9b9/2020_Spring_CoolSeason.pdf


Heck...even if you're not in their area...call them anyway for great seed! :mrgreen:


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

I used unitedseed.com in the fall. I'm happy with the results and wanted more seed. When I went to their page I found the expired code and contacted through the page on three separate occasions. They did not answer.

I will be going with thehogancompany.us for future seed needs.

I am not interested in a mono stand. My plan is to overseed every year with a different strain of TTTF. I'm looking for strains that are:
1. Transition zone successful 
2. Deep green
3. More on the fine blade side
4. Successful in sun and shade

I'm really hoping to find three or four varieties and use them in turn over a period of years.

Thank you to everyone for your suggestions. Feel free to keep suggesting! I know enough to know I need to know more.


----------



## ghutch (Nov 8, 2018)

Green said:


> ghutch said:
> 
> 
> > My lawn has filled in really nice from crap...
> ...


Crap like 20 years of neglect. I did use some milo, can't knock it. It works good...


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Personally, I think recent NTEP data is pretty definitive for transition TTTF if you use TN1 and NC1 site data.

I have a mix of 4th Millennium and Raptor 3, but if you want to add more, toss in Traverse 2 and Titanium 2.

Turf Merchants
4th Millennium
Traverse 2

Mountain View
Raptor 3
Titanium 2

I usually order from one of these three:

https://www.preferredseed.com
https://unitedseeds.com
http://newsomseed.com


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

@jpskevington , Hey neighbor! You can go to the below link to see a super convenient chart that Drew makes for comparing seed cultivars. If you want more details I like looking for the SSS cultivars on the NTEP locations for NC, AR, and OK.

https://www.seedsuperstore.com/variety-comparisons-tall-fescue-2017


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

@CrackedCornCrack thanks for sharing the chart. I'll check out SSS cultivars. I think I have some strains in mind (unless I change my mind six more times while I obsess and read in the coming months). Your lawn is looking good!


----------



## balladinsurgency (Nov 23, 2019)

I am also in the transition zone and did a reno last fall. I am very pleased with Mountain View Seed's "top choice" blend. My lawn journal identifies the exact blend I used, but I believe it is subject to change. Below you prioritized a few criteria, and Top Choice meets them all.

If I can figure out how to link a picture on my phone I will. Bottom line it is dark green even in winter, albeit a mild one for me.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Big fan of falcon IV. Nice color and tests well under successful conditions.

Stressful... stupid autocorrect


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

If you haven't had a chance to try Regenerate, give it a shot. I don't have anything scientific to go by, but it appears to be spreading ever so slightly to me in a few areas where I originally seeded it. Color is fantastic, and it performed like a champ in the summer.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

i am torn between these two mixes in in northern VA so i usually check the MD test plots from the NTEP reports but in all honesty they are so convoluted its hard to tell what im looking at most of the time.

newsome seed


Chesapeake Valley (the mill stores)


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

estcstm3 said:


> i am torn between these two mixes in in northern VA so i usually check the MD test plots from the NTEP reports but in all honesty they are so convoluted its hard to tell what im looking at most of the time.


Not saying which is better but the Newsom seed has LS varieties which means "lateral spread." So in theory, the newsom mix would have the ability to spread slowly to thicken and fill in spots where as the other one won't.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

I have one more to add to the mix......its a sickness


----------

